# ways to increase your odds of receiving a tip before picking up your rider



## luke.alley85 (11 mo ago)

I'm starting to be able to guess pretty accurately whether a rider is going to tip or not. Many times I can tell before I even pick them up. For me i have the highest odds of receiving a tip from airport pickups, those odds increase the longer the trip. I also seem to have higher odds for tips from riders on trips 10 minutes and further away. There seem to be better times for tips as well. I have a higher percentage of tips for rides between 11 pm and 2:00 am on Friday and Saturday evenings pretty much all over town. Friday and Saturday are usually my most profitable days with the highest average hourly wage largely due to them also being my best tip days. What are other ways to increase your odds of receiving a tip before picking up your rider?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

luke.alley85 said:


> I'm starting to be able to guess pretty accurately whether a rider is going to tip or not. Many times I can tell before I even pick them up. For me I seem to get a higher percentage of tips riders on trips 10 minutes and further away. There seem to be better times for tips as well. I get a highest percentage of tips between 11 pm and 2:00 am on Friday and Saturday evenings pretty much all over town. Friday and Saturday are usually my most profitable days with the highest average hourly wage. What are other ways to increase your odds of receiving a tip before picking up your rider?


Are you going into forum comedy now?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I can guess to...i just guess all stiff's and are happy after..


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I did fairly well with tips but not sure if because I’m a woman or how many pax said I was nice. Just be polite, keep you & your car clean. The most consistent tips were from middle class to low income for both food & R/S.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Are you going into forum comedy now?


" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

*Unlike UBER . *. .










PLEASE TIP YOUR DRIVER !


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> " NO NEED TO TIP " !


And thus was the foundation laid.
Every other service - taxi, delivery, waitress, even passing your coffee across the counter, tipping is the norm. 
But Uber set the no-tip expectation upon its inception. And it stuck.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

luke.alley85 said:


> I'm starting to be able to guess pretty accurately whether a rider is going to tip or not. Many times I can tell before I even pick them up. For me i have the highest odds of receiving a tip from airport pickups, those odds increase the longer the trip. I also seem to have higher odds for tips from riders on trips 10 minutes and further away. There seem to be better times for tips as well. I have a higher percentage of tips for rides between 11 pm and 2:00 am on Friday and Saturday evenings pretty much all over town. Friday and Saturday are usually my most profitable days with the highest average hourly wage largely due to them also being my best tip days. What are other ways to increase your odds of receiving a tip before picking up your rider?


High percentage based on who? Wheres your "proof" based in or on what. 

I can say there's a a higher probability I'm going to shit tonight because I had cheese for dinner yesterday and I'm kind of backed up right now.

15% seems to be about the average Tipper of riders anyway


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Racially profile based on name alone, duh 🤣

youre a glorified waffle house server, dont trip on no tip.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

If I was really good at predicting which riders will tip and which ones won't, I'd move to Las Vegas or Monte Carlo to make a fortune gambling.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I don't waste my time wondering if my pax is going to tip.
I waste my time wondering how long I'll have to wait for them, and if they'll smell like weed or tobacco when they get in my car.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

I just hope they don't have one of those RFID wallet's its harder for the scanner to steal their credit card information and I hate the noise the scanner under the rear seat makes when I turn it up to 11 - plus, they probably get rectal cancer, sorry.


----------



## luke.alley85 (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Are you going into forum comedy now?


I'm sorry that went right over my head. I am new to uber and new to posting on forums. I thought the sole purpose of this site was to be able to ask honest questions and get feedback from other drivers.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

You never know who will tip. 25% of my RS income is tips and this is due to a clean car, safe but efficient driving and my charming personality.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

luke.alley85 said:


> I'm sorry that went right over my head. I am new to uber and new to posting on forums. I thought the sole purpose of this site was to be able to ask honest questions and get feedback from other drivers.


That _is_ what the forum is for, on a good day. Ignore the peanut gallery of regulars.









You are spot on by focusing on tips. In my view tips are worth trolling for, and make the difference in this job. To answer your question about what other drivers do to increase tips, my best answer is to establish a rapport with the rider(s). If they talk, talk to them (if they don't talk keep it shut). If they are not from the area inform of something of interest about the locale. Tell a [non-controversial] joke. Load and unload their luggage. *Make them like you*. Advertisers know that people buy when they are in an emotional state. A smile on a rider's face is an emotional state.

Above all, drive properly. Pax notice. Both hands on steering wheel. Don't speed (but don't be a slowpoke). Make a FULL STOP at all stop signs. Stay alert to traffic and let the riders know you are driving defensively.

I garner between 40-50% in tips. For example, yesterday I gave 20 rides. Nine rides tipped me on the app. Two riders gave me a $6 cash tip ea. Do the math.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Still waiting for those "ways" OP.


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

I almost never get tipped so I don't expect them. This way when I do get one it's like a bonus. Sucks but true.

One thing I do know for sure though is if the pax makes a point to tell me they are going to tip me in the app as they are leaving the car. That's when I know for a fact I won't be getting a tip.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I stay in constant communication with my customer.

1. If I’m waiting for their food at the restaurant, I message them and say I will msg once on my way. 
2. I message them once en route. 
3. I finish up with “Food’s here, enjoy!” On DoorDash, one needs to do that BEFORE you take the picture. UberEats has a space on the final screen, and DoorDash does not.

I also casually mention I have separate insulated bags for hot and cold. And for ice cream, I mention my real plug-in freezer - that ALWAYS generates extra, as no one has that.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I stay in constant communication with my customer.
> 
> 1. If I’m waiting for their food at the restaurant, I message them and say I will msg once on my way.
> 2. I message them once en route.
> ...


With Uber Eats I communicate each step of the way. Not sure if it helps with tips or not, however it sure seems to make my customers happy. Especially on future trips, I will often get messages from customer saying glad to see you are delivering my food again.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

You can tell by riders ratings. Pax with ratings of 4.90 and below usually don't tip. The higher pax rating more chances of tip.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

100% of the time . . . if you show up at a house or apartment and have to wait more than 1 minute (actually if they aren't outside waiting for you). Guaranteed no tip. (Exception would be Friday/Saturday nights and it dinner/date night).


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Terrapin Bound said:


> even passing your coffee across the counter, tipping is the norm.


Uh, nope 🤣


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Make a FULL STOP at all stop signs.


To keep the ride smoother (less jerky) and shave (yes!) time, I gently roll through stop signs (at 3-5 mph) and gently accelerate away every time it's not busy and clearly safe to do so (neither heavy traffic nor cops in sight). Stop signs are a complete time killer because I've run the numbers. That's why the DOT is increasingly installing roundabouts. We have way more roundabouts today than a decade ago and I appreciate it immensely!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

luke.alley85 said:


> I'm sorry that went right over my head. I am new to uber and new to posting on forums. I thought the sole purpose of this site was to be able to ask honest questions and get feedback from other drivers.


There's really no way to know who is and who is not going to tip, so some of the posters here are having a little fun with you because there is no answer to your question,

And the way the title of your post reads, it looks as though you're asking is there a way to increase the probability of a tip for the trip you are currently about to pick up, I don't think there's any way to do that.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Terrapin Bound said:


> But Uber set the no-tip expectation upon its inception. And it stuck.


That messaging was definitely gone by 2017 when Uber determined that they were gonna start needing some of the riders to *willingly* pitch in, via in app tipping, on driver compensation because Uber was planning to begin decreasing its years of driver subsidies.

Today's 18-24 year olds weren't even really fully adults back then so they likely wouldn't have been targeted by that campaign.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I think I might try this









I wear pigtails to get bigger tips — but people call it creepy


A 21-year-old waitress shared her findings on TikTok, with some users left speculating why a child’s hairstyle would garner better profits.




nypost.com


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> I think I might try this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it helps her, good. She kind of looks like Kendra, ex #529 of the late Hugh H. People probably tip her more with the pigtails since her hair didn’t end up in their food.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> If it helps her, good. She kind of looks like Kendra, ex #529 of the late Hugh H. People probably tip her more with the pigtails since her hair didn’t end up in their food.


So it should help me greatly with tips.... Right?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> So it should help me greatly with tips.... Right?


Yes give it a try and put on a Catholic school girl outfit, too. 😀


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Yes give it a try and put on a Catholic school girl outfit, too. 😀


A 52-year-old man in pigtails and a Catholic school outfit.

You don't like me do you?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> A 52-year-old man in pigtails and a Catholic school outfit.
> 
> You don't like me do you?


LOL! I was thinking it may help your tips. At least try it for Halloween.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Studies have been done showing that there is no way to know who will tip or not, or how much. I've done Lyft for nearly 6 years, and typically a 4.8-5.0 rating the whole time. I have not been able to determine what it is that makes people decide to tip or not. I lifted luggage, opened doors, humored, driven carefully, driven faster if asked, given good convo, kept a clean car inside and out, always a newer car, and I've seen no pattern. People who say zero gave tips, and people who claimed to be well-off or lived in very affluent areas gave nothing. I go out of my way to take a rich person back to the restaurant where they forgot their leather jacket and they say very kindly "I'll give you a nice tip," is a zero tip. The likelyhood of a tip is based on a number of factors a driver knows nothing about and isn't going to learn about in a 10 or 20 minute ride. The type of person who probably could expect an increased tip rate would be those who have "the gift of gab", that is to say, those who are extremely conversational, gregarious, and humorous. You might know a person or two like this. I call them "bullshitters", as they are normally fake people who just bullshit with people for the whole ride and passengers are enamored with their bs. But vast majority of drivers cannot be like this. My advice is consider your Lyft or Uber rates as what you can expect, be a good driver, and talk or don't talk according to passenger mood that you perceive. Don't be fake for the sake of a possible $1 or $2 tip. If you are really that desperate, just drive for another hour today or find other more lucrative work.


----------

